# how long?



## annalealea3 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi again, it's me...the newbee, asking wut you may sigh and think, wow, wut a dummie( I know it's spelled "what",ok? )....(not that dumm...)ANYhoot,I want to know how long you're supposed to soak the bottles in the muratic bath. and do you use a brush during the soak or after they are rinsed off or what??
 I discovered that I had aquired a gallon jug of muratic with a pile of free stuff I brought home and I freaked out,thinking that that was the stuff those meth heads use to cook up their ......well,..dope.I had it taken away to the hazardous waste recyclers.
 Isn't muratic one of the no-no's to have stored away at your home?  forgive my lack of knowledge, but fear not, I'm a quick learner.;-)


----------



## woody (Sep 18, 2006)

Mostly they use muriatic acid for cleaning and etching masonry and bricks. It's also used in pools.
 As long as you keep it in its plastic bottle you shouldn't have a problem with it.
 Keep it away from metal, as the fumes will rust metal.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 18, 2006)

Like woody said it is safe in plastic and highly corrosive. Use only out doors. It kills lawns and plants and the fumes are not to good for you either. 

 Wash the bottle really well first and when you thak it out of the acid put it in clean water for a few mins and then wash with soap and water.


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Annalealea3,
 Muratic acid is fairly mild when it comes to acids. Its excellent for soaking dirty bottles or used a lot to clean up bottles afer they have been tumbled.
 However, as Woody and capsoda stated in earlier posts it is somewhat dangerous. I would use a 50/50 mix or less diluted with water in a larger enough PLASTIC container with a good lid that will sercurley keep the acid from spilling.
 The fumes came hurt your eyes and the acid itself can cause damage to your eyes, lungs, so wear some good safety glasses, rubber gloves, long sleeves and be careful about breathing the fumes. It will corrode any metal and kill an or damage plants, animals, etc.
 Don't use it indoors or by any flame.
 If you get some on you, immediately rinse well with water. Also, rinse off your bottles, gloves , etc.
 Just be careful and don't become to comfortable with it.
 Stinger


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 16, 2006)

> I want to know how long you're supposed to soak the bottles in the muratic bath


 All the above info and I'll add a little if not repetition.
 The soak depends on the streangth. It also depends on the glass. For the most part it shouldn't hurt a bottle but I've seen it etch them and even make them worse. I guess when the glass gets sick enough it becomes unstable or something.
 Also if you got it from a source your really not sure of, I'd get rid of it. You don't know for sure if that's what it is or if it was mixed with something you don't really want. It's cheap to buy but hard to get rid of.


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Analealea3;
 Two important things that I forgot to mention when using muratic acid.
 It will remove any iron from a pontil (keeping the iron intact is very desirable for the looks and value of the bottle).
 If there is any opening into the glass ( no matter how small) if you use a strong solution of the acid, it can cause the opening to expand. I had a beautiful open pontiled bottle and it had an opening that I couldn't see. I used a 50/50 solution of water and acid and it expanded the opening and cracked the bottle about in half
 I now use a 95% water 5% acid solution and it works fine for cleaning the black junk after tumbling a bottle.
 Stinger.


----------

